# Address list in Outlook 2003 missing



## TassieBob (May 18, 2007)

When I open a new, forward or reply to an email and go to the 'To button to put address from the drop down list, I get an error message saying "The address list could not be displayed. The contacts folder associated with this address list could not be opened; it may have been moved or deleted, or you do not have permissions. For information on how to remove this folder from the Outlook Address Book, see MS Office Outlook Help." I don't want to remove this folder I want the folder back, in help I couldn't find anything on this. All my contacts are there in Contacts trying to put a new contact in does not appear in the drop down list 'Select Names'.


----------



## Spread the Help (May 18, 2007)

TassieBob,

After the error messages pop up does it take you to what appears to be a blank address book, or does nothing happen at all?


----------



## TassieBob (May 18, 2007)

It takes me to a blank list


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

TassieBob said:


> It takes me to a blank list


I had this problem moons ago, but can't remember how i fixed it. It occured when I moved my .pst files off to another drive and things got hosed until i fixed that. Still, to this day, there is a problem. 

Go to Tools/Address Book and tell us how many entries you have under Show Names From the: dropdown.

For example, I have two listings under "Outlook Address Book" 
Contacts - blank list
Contacts - my real list

If I remember correctly I had to select the real list once, then my troubles went away. But I still have that bogus blank entry there, with no idea how to get rid of it. 

Hope this helps...
BS


----------



## TassieBob (May 18, 2007)

I Don't know what happened, but I have all my contacts back!! I can send emails as before using the To menu and drop the Addresses straight in, the only thing I did do was a defrag and error check when I tried just then every thing was back to normal. Thanks anyway


----------



## Spread the Help (May 18, 2007)

You can get rid of the blank address book from the Control Panel | Mail... I don't have Outlook 2003 installed on the machine I'm using or I'd write out the exact steps to removing it, but if nobody has by tomorrow I'll write out the steps when I get to work.



herojig said:


> I had this problem moons ago, but can't remember how i fixed it. It occured when I moved my .pst files off to another drive and things got hosed until i fixed that. Still, to this day, there is a problem.
> 
> Go to Tools/Address Book and tell us how many entries you have under Show Names From the: dropdown.
> 
> ...


----------

